# plate compactor



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am going to need to compact my paver patio. the plate compactor i have only has the steel bottom. i am thinking its not a good idea to run this over the pavers. 

any ideas on something economical to do ? i am thinking about strapping a piece of plywood to the bottom.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Fix'n it said:


> i am going to need to compact my paver patio. the plate compactor i have only has the steel bottom. i am thinking its not a good idea to run this over the pavers.
> 
> any ideas on something economical to do ? i am thinking about strapping a piece of plywood to the bottom.



Those steel-plate compactors are used for that purpose all the time. That's how it is done. Go for it!


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

Put a layer of sand over the pavers first then pound like crazy. The sand will fill in the cracks and also keep from breaking the pavers. I learned that the hard way!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

landfillwizard said:


> Put a layer of sand over the pavers first then pound like crazy. The sand will fill in the cracks and also keep from breaking the pavers. I learned that the hard way!


that makes sense. but i remember seeing a vid where they said NOT to use sand when compacting the pavers. idk why. seems like it would work well. though it may damage the ssurface of the pavers. convercely, the sand may spiff up the pavers. 

:confused1:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i think i will test that out today.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Only one of many local rental outfits were willing to put a rubber pad on there compactor.
I had pavers with an irregular finish and it would scuff without it.
Rubber pad works slick!!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i didn't test it out. as it turns out, i am barely going to have enough field pavers. so i don't want to damage any. 
i will have some damaged leftovers to test the sealers/colors on.

i believe they are cast cement pavers. i know they are not an expensive type.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i did some compacting today. i put down a sheet of osb. it worked pretty darned well ! my paver laying skills need more work = not quite flat. but the osb evened everything out nicely. 

i tried it just a little on just the pavers. it left some scuffing, that i think/hope will brush out.
i stopped when i saw the scuffing.


----------

